# National Pet Month!  An estimated 60 billion will be spent on them this year!



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

It seems that we are reaching the point of absurdity when it comes to pets as some get better treatment than a lot of humans, especially when it comes to medical care.  How much are you willing to spend on a furry friend, or oven on a feathery or scaly one?


----------



## Warrigal (May 15, 2015)

I hear gorillas are expensive to keep.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

Yes, but they are worth it because they are so loveable...&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

Oh MY...... a travesty!!!   First of all... It's personal money.. and as far as I know pet ownership is not subsidized by tax dollar.   I think people shouldn't worry about what others spend there personal finances on.  Until it's your tax dollar being used. , it shouldn't be a concern how much Alpo I buy for Fido.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

But maybe some of those people should reflect on how much they donate to charity in comparison.  Just a thought about our value system...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

So.. if people have pets and love them they don't have values unless they send equal amounts or more to charity?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

Yes, that's about right.  Unless, of course, they are impoverished, but then they couldn't afford expensive medical care or high priced pet food anyhow...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, that's about right.  Unless, of course, they are impoverished, but then they couldn't afford expensive medical care or high priced pet food anyhow...



So a person who cares about animals and their welfare is lacking in their priorities?   I think you are just a bit out of line here..  Especially with me.  I have NINE animals.. yes Ralphy.. count 'em NINE..  4 dogs.. and 5 cats.   AND I spend a fortune on them each year.. food, medical care, vaccinations..  In fact one of my dogs has an immune mediated disease as well as epilepsy.. Last year alone I spent over $5,000 on his diagnosis and keep him on expensive daily medication.  So.. you look down on me Ralphy?   First of all, let me tell you that I did not purchase a single one of my animals.  They are all strays or were adopted from an animal shelter after having endured horrific abuse.   This is MY personal cause, and I contribute monthly to the Animal Welfare League in my area.  At present they are caring for over 500 dogs and cats rescued or abandoned.   I donate food and blankets and whatever else they say they need.   When I retire I plan to volunteer at the shelter and to foster injured and abused animals using my expertise as a registered nurse to bandage wounds and give medications.   I consider this a necessary charity.. and valuable work.  To think otherwise shows ME that you have little compassion and have a limited understanding of what values mean.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

That's nice, but how about showing some compassion for your fellow man, too?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> That's nice, but how about showing some compassion for your fellow man, too?



Who says I don't?  You?  After reading your posts of late, I'd say you are hardly in a position to judge.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

Now, now, let's stay focused on the issue of the day...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

The point is that everyone has their preference in charitable work.  I don't think caring for animals and helping to do what I can to elevate some of the suffering perpetrated on these helpless creatures by HUMANS, is any less a charity or worthy cause than contributing to a homeless shelter.  I do contribute to a homeless shelter.. except the residents have 4 legs instead of 2, and are completely at the mercy of people.. People who can be more vicious than the wildest of animals.

AND since this is National Pet month... I encourage everyone to ADOPT... not SHOP.  and to donate extra pet food and used pet items to their local shelter.  They are in need of just about everything.  Blankets, towels, heaters, electric blankets, litter boxes.. cages.. anything.  In addition our shelter is closed to adoption because of the outbreak of Canine Flu.  They have some very sick animals that need food and medicine, and their revenue from adoptions is on hold.  They are asking for frozen meat.. any kind..  Chicken, beef, whatever.. even that with freezer burn.  Some of the animals are so emaciated that they need more than dry food to save them.


----------



## Glinda (May 15, 2015)

Hey, Ralphy, I have some serious questions for you and I would be grateful for a serious response from you:

Do you own a pet?  Have you ever owned a pet?  Do you understand the emotional rewards provided to humans who bond with an animal?

What percentage of your annual income do you give to charity?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

Certainly your work with abandoned and abused animals is commendable, and I am generally referring to those who indulge their pets beyond what common sense dictates...


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

As for me, I have had many pets over the years, but I didn't go to extreme measures to keep them alive or spoil them with overpriced food.  Even did a stint doing pet therapy in nursing homes and will be contributing to the Jimmy Fund when grocery shopping today and will donate to the Boot when the firemen are out shortly to collect.  i am wary of charities pitching on TV as it has been shown that a lot of what is donated has gone to the top administrators.  I admit that I could have done more physically for my fellow man over the years as money was always in short supply...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

I don't believe I over indulge my animals either.  They get fed good quality dry food and a small amount of canned.  They get medical attention when they need it.  They are all up to date on their vaccinations, and heart worm testing.  The ones that need it get taken to the groomer, but not for dog show variety grooming, they get what is called "puppy cuts", a very basic cut using a clippers.  They do get treats.. as we call them "Chewies" every evening.  and dog biscuits.. what we call "cookies" when they come in from doing their duty.  No diamond collars... no fillet mignon..  no trips in private jets..

As for human charity.. We donate to the Epilepsy foundation... Several Veterans groups..... The American Heart foundation.... and to Breast cancer and the Multiple Sclerosis foundations.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

OK, your excused.  But, I do wonder if you had the money whether or not you might fly them around...


----------



## Warrigal (May 15, 2015)

Depp's doglets are coming home, safe and sound. Halleluia!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

Glad to see you crack down on Depp, but couldn't you have done it a little more diplomatically than telling him that they be buggered off?


----------



## Warrigal (May 15, 2015)

That's our Barnaby. 
 He's not the most articulate person in parliament.
 But he means well :rofl:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

Well, at least it seems like the "pirate" got the message...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

GET THOSE DOGS OUT OF OUR COUNTRY OR WE ARE GOING TO KILL THEM!!!   Yeah.. I agree... a little dramatic.  I could just see the international outrage if he did kill them....despite what the law says..  People are funny like that..   besides.. those are cute little pups..


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2015)

Nothing in the world brings more joy and asks so little as our pets.  I cannot prove this but I wouldn't be surprised if their humans weren't
 some of our most giving as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)

I'm a big animal lover, they have a lot of wonderful qualities that many people lack.  People who bring animals into their homes, should give them the best care possible.  My pets get high quality food and medical attention when needed.  I do the grooming myself, but if I was no longer able to do that, I'd have them groomed professionally. 

 I had a dog who developed cancer, and it was spread throughout her body, the vet said that chemo and radiation treatments might buy her a couple of months, but she'd be suffering just from the treatment, he didn't recommend it.  We put her down at the young age of 8yrs, and we loved her dearly.

  I give to charities and organizations which help people also, that has nothing to do with the care of my pets.


----------



## Butterfly (May 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So a person who cares about animals and their welfare is lacking in their priorities?   I think you are just a bit out of line here..  Especially with me.  I have NINE animals.. yes Ralphy.. count 'em NINE..  4 dogs.. and 5 cats.   AND I spend a fortune on them each year.. food, medical care, vaccinations..  In fact one of my dogs has an immune mediated disease as well as epilepsy.. Last year alone I spent over $5,000 on his diagnosis and keep him on expensive daily medication.  So.. you look down on me Ralphy?   First of all, let me tell you that I did not purchase a single one of my animals.  They are all strays or were adopted from an animal shelter after having endured horrific abuse.   This is MY personal cause, and I contribute monthly to the Animal Welfare League in my area.  At present they are caring for over 500 dogs and cats rescued or abandoned.   I donate food and blankets and whatever else they say they need.   When I retire I plan to volunteer at the shelter and to foster injured and abused animals using my expertise as a registered nurse to bandage wounds and give medications.   I consider this a necessary charity.. and valuable work.  To think otherwise shows ME that you have little compassion and have a limited understanding of what values mean.



I salute you, SeaBreeze -- I agree with everything you said.  I also love animals and always adopt/foster from the shelter.  My dogs are family, and it is my business if that's where I choose to spend my money!  

AND, I don't give up on them when they get old and sick.  As a pet owner, it is my responsibility to take care of them properly and humanely, and I do.

Ralphy, what's WRONG with you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I salute you, SeaBreeze -- I agree with everything you said.  I also love animals and always adopt/foster from the shelter.  My dogs are family, and it is my business if that's where I choose to spend my money!
> 
> AND, I don't give up on them when they get old and sick.  As a pet owner, it is my responsibility to take care of them properly and humanely, and I do.
> 
> Ralphy, what's WRONG with you?



Butterfly, I think you meant to reply to QuickSilver.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 15, 2015)

Well if I'm going to spend money on a dog I'd would prefer it to be a pet rather than a politician or car.


----------



## Cookie (May 15, 2015)

All kinds of people have pets, rich, poor and in between.  Money on pets is well spent. So many people have dogs in my building, its a real treat to see them going out for their walks and playing in the doggie park across the street, so happy including the owners.


----------



## Warrigal (May 15, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Ralphy, what's WRONG with you?


There's nothing wrong with Ralphy. 
He's just stimulating discussion.
No need to jump on him.

Now consider this idea.

My eldest grand daughter is 28 years old and has a genetic disability.
She lives alone in a pathetic little "granny flat" for which she pays $250 pw rent out of her disability pension. Plus utilities.

She has acquired a kitten which she loves dearly but there is no way that she can afford to pay vet bills.
I'm doing that for her because I don't want to see the cat neglected for want of money.

Perhaps Ralphy is asking this question?
Are people who are able to spend a lot of money on pet food, pet grooming, pet toys and pet furniture prepared to share some of their affluence, pay more in taxes and advocate for a better deal for the truly disadvantaged so that they too could afford to keep a stray moggie? Wouldn't it be good if every child of the ghetto could have a dog?


----------



## Butterfly (May 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Butterfly, I think you meant to reply to QuickSilver.



Oops!  Sorry, QS.  I did mean to reply to you.  My brain is kind of leaky today.


----------



## chic (May 16, 2015)

As a child I was always adopting stray animals. Our house was full of them. Pets give as much to their owner's as they receive. Their contributions to our health and well being are inestimable. It's harder these days for every child to enjoy having a pet in the home due to the expense of pet ownership. This is a shame. Back in the 'ole days, pets were allowed to come and go at will, do their business outside and I'm sure cats caught plenty of wild snacks out there. 
When a pet passed away, we dug a grave in the backyard and buried them in an appropriate box with our own special little service. It was easier then to enjoy pet ownership and though I absolutely believe pets are worth every penny we spend on them, I feel for those who cannot afford to experience this special joy. But a pet owner must be a guardian first and foremost thinking of their pet's welfare. If someone is too poor to care for a pet or has too limited space, then they need to be mature enough to recognize this for the pet's sake. It's hard.


----------



## Warrigal (May 16, 2015)

Yes, it is hard. I'm shocked at how much it costs to care for a pet these days, especially the vet fees. However, veterinary care is a necessary expense but looking at some websites such as this ( http://diamonddogs.us/webshop/cat-collars/3-row-tiny-crystal-1.html) I see crystal collars for cats at US $194.50. Personally I find that outrageous, but then I find expensive jewellery for humans pretty outrageous too, (except for a few items received as special gifts).

I know that not everyone thinks this way but isn't this what a forum is for? To air differing opinions and ways of thinking.

Chic, my mum was a sucker for stray animals too. She taught my sister and me to be kind to animals and by extension, to people. We weren't flush with money either.


----------



## Kitties (May 16, 2015)

I had a cat who was diabetic for 11 years. The insulin and syringes were not that expensive. I usually only took her to the vet twice a year for blood work. Of coarse they always wanted to do full blood work, not just checking sugar levels. I thought it wasn't necessary but didn't argue. 

I started these two litter mates sharing a can of fancy feast a day. Of coarse my tabby has to come up with allergies (appears it's probably fish) so they split a can of $1.29 wilderness a day now because it's fish free. I hate to pull the can and it's a way to get extra fluid in them. They love the can. The dry comes from the vet, low allergen. I always bought good quality dry food.

I would never do chemo or anything to keep pets alive that caused them suffering. My diabetic cat never realized she got the shots and never showed recognition of the syringes. Both my last cats died naturally with me at home.

I'll spend on my pets. They are strictly indoors. I never produced a human, but I'll have my cats.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 17, 2015)

My 5 cats are totally indoor cats.  No need for them to be wondering the neighborhood. Too dangerous for them.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 17, 2015)

There's no law against spending your money on your pets........If you don't like others doing that...........................TOUGH!!!!


----------



## chic (May 17, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Chic, my mum was a sucker for stray animals too. She taught my sister and me to be kind to animals and by extension, to people. We weren't flush with money either.



In those days it cost very little to adopt a pet. Vet fees were super reasonable, they even loaned us pet carriers if we needed them. We fed the pets table food and canned food. We handmade lots of their toys or gave the cats a 10 cent Hartz Mountain catnip mouse. We didn't put collars on the cats so cats cost us nothing to keep. There was no leash law for dogs or pooper scooping. It was a lot simpler and cheaper to keep a pet and give it a good life than it is now.


----------



## Warrigal (May 17, 2015)

Pet carriers? We carried the cats to the vet in pillow cases and carried a spare in case the cat shredded the first one. We walked or carried the dogs because we had no car. Mum prepared the animals food herself. She bought horse meat or kangaroo from the pet shop and served it raw to the cats and cooked it for the dogs.

My childhood was full of animals, ours and the neighbours. My walk to school involved patting every dog in every front yard as I passed by. Even now when I go for a walk I can't help calling to every cat I see sunning itself, although they mostly ignore me. 

I wonder whether there wouldn't be less angry kids causing trouble in neighbourhoods if they could have the same experiences of pets in their lives as I had.


----------



## Kitties (May 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There's no law against spending your money on your pets........If you don't like others doing that...........................TOUGH!!!!



Agreed. It's my money and the money of anyone else who takes care of their pets. I know vet care is expensive but I would give my pets the care needed if they would still have quality of life. A lot of people spend their money on all kinds of stuff they don't really need.


----------



## chic (May 18, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Pet carriers? We carried the cats to the vet in pillow cases and carried a spare in case the cat shredded the first one. We walked or carried the dogs because we had no car. Mum prepared the animals food herself. She bought horse meat or kangaroo from the pet shop and served it raw to the cats and cooked it for the dogs.
> 
> My childhood was full of animals, ours and the neighbours. My walk to school involved patting every dog in every front yard as I passed buy. Even now when I go for a walk I can't help calling to every cat I see sunning itself, although they mostly ignore me.
> 
> I wonder whether there wouldn't be less angry kids causing trouble in neighbourhoods if they could have the same experiences of pets in their lives as I had.




That's probably true. A close bond with animals helps humans. 

And I do remember carrying cats to the vet in a pillowcase :nightmare: but it was hard on us AND the cats. Cats really can get used to carriers if you leave one in view all the time with the door open. The cat can go in and out at will and get used to it. Throw in a blanket with kitty's smells and it will comfort them. Feed them treats in there so they will associate the carrier with good things and not fear of the vet. It is definitely possible to change a cat's behaviour. Trips to the vet used to be horrible until I learned kitty relaxation techniques.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

People are emotionally involved with their pets whereas mankind in general is an abstraction.  Hence, the willingness to spend absorbent amounts on their pets at times...


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2015)

For some of us, pets are people, members of our family.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

They may be members of your family but they are not people, unless your people lick themselves...


----------



## Warrigal (May 18, 2015)

:lofl: @ Ralphy


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

Sorry, Shali, but I couldn't resist...


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2015)

Ralphy,you set strange criteria for a gorilla. I think you are speciest. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

But aren't I cute and loveable?


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2015)

Yes, you are Ralphy. You are my best gorilla, special in every way!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, do I get a treat?


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2015)

You may have two treats, Ralphy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

Only two?  I need treats regularly or I get depressed...


----------



## Cookie (May 18, 2015)

Before you get any more treats Mr. Ralphy, you need to do a few tricks for us. What have you got?  LOL


----------



## oakapple (May 18, 2015)

Spending money on pets with the vet is one thing, dressing dogs up in silly outfits is another, as are dog hotels with luxury items.


----------



## Cookie (May 18, 2015)

I'll pass on the silly outfits, but when it's sub-zero here, our neighborhood dogs have all manner of doggy wear and booties, and a wide assortment of colors, to prevent hypothermia and frozen paws.  This gear must cost a pretty penny too.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2015)

Here in Arizona when it hits 120 degees people who love their animals do not walk them or at the minimum put booties on their paws because asphalt can get up to 30 or 40 degrees hotter.  You can literally fry eggs at 157 degrees.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 18, 2015)

Some of the smaller dogs need boots on for the winter as the ice and salt get in between their pads and cause problems.  I have a little Shih Tzu who cannot walk outside in the bitter cold and snow.  There have been times we had to go out in the yard and rescue him by carrying him in the house.


----------



## Cookie (May 18, 2015)

I understand QS, in winter we have a 'yellow' corner of snow near my building.  Even the big dogs have jackets in the winter-time, a better coat wardrobe than me! LOL 

Jim, poor dogs still need some exercise.  I guess there's always swimming for those who have a pool.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2015)

In your yard exercise, night time walks, booties.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 18, 2015)

Yeah... cuz they shouldn't do their business in the pool...


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

And neither should their owners...


----------

